# Thermaltake Core V1 Black



## Altevir (Apr 26, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
MSI Z97I AC

Intel Core i7-4790K

CPU Cooler ThermalRight Silver Arrow

Kingston HyperX 2x8GB 1866MHz DDR3 HyperX FURY White

EVGA 1000W G2 SuperNOVA 80 Plus Gold

Cabos Sleeves Full Modular Monkey Custom

Fans 140mm Phanteks


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 26, 2015)

The word "mod" implies a modification has been done to the case.
If you want to post a build then there is another thread for that.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 26, 2015)

nice clean build


----------



## Finners (Apr 26, 2015)

Very tidy build but why such an OTT PSU?


----------



## zo0lykas (Apr 26, 2015)

nowadays ppls don't have any idea, about modding..
they just bought biggest psu, largest cpu FAN, make silly picture, and gouranga


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 27, 2015)

at least they put any attention on detail, make it tidy and clean
many people just dont give a d%mn as long as their rig run


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 27, 2015)

......I dont know....minimal mods yes but i like it..... Drop a titan x in there and boom!  Firepower!!!!


----------



## Theror (May 2, 2015)

Nice build, but wheres you VGA? All spce was taken from CPU cooler so no VGA there...............


----------



## gofree33 (May 26, 2015)

I voted 9/10 because:

Simple, but a lot of work and money ;-)


----------

